# USBest USB2flashStorage USB Device site



## pielle98

I can not use my USB memory device. Windows xp sees it as a Removable device (USBest USB2flashStorage USB Device) and invite me to insert a disk in it! I can not format it or do anything with it.

Can anybody help me?


----------



## oldmn

It is possible your drive has been damaged physically (dropped) or electrically (static or power surge).
Also I have seen these quit for no apparent reason that is why they should not be used for permanent storage.
Unfortunately there is not much you can do with them when they quit.


----------



## prodisma

Hy i find a solution for your pen drive :"Y have the same problem with my pen drive"
1. If your led ,on the pen drive it's not flashing,or it's not ON, you have to make a Short Circuit on the pen drive circuit.
2.After Short Circuit you have to remove and insert your pen drive 2,3 times in your USB Device.
3. you must format your pen drive try frist Fat 32.
4.to make Short Circuit you need my foto and y wil seend you by e-mail
IT's FREE
If you need hellp you find me on Messenger My Id is : mircea852005


----------



## l33tmike

I'm having this exact same problem with a friend's USBest powered USB stick - was a solution found?


----------



## q007tn

Hello prodimsa

Can you send me please the foto where i can see how to make short circuit...

by Tom


----------



## dkameda

Hi Prodimsa,
I'm having the same problem, but I still not know how I can make a shot circuit on my memory key. Could you send me the way (photo) to do that?
Thanks in advance,
Dandi.


----------



## Macofer

Could you, please, send me instructions how to short the circuitry of the pen?
My private address is ****. I hope not being bypassing the rules.
Thanks.


----------



## zinho007

hello prodisma can you send me your photos because i have the same problem: pc recognize my pen but when i want open it the pc says to insert a disk in drive, my mail if i can say it is: **** :4-dontkno


----------



## yapee11

hey prodisma could you also send me the photos? tnx!


----------



## schjustin

i have been looking for a solution for this for about a yr. and i would really appreciate if someone could fill me in about this short circuit thing and this photo.....yea i would really appreciate it!!!!!!!


----------



## pequenitoloco

Can you send me a copy of the photo that you describe. It would be a great help and I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## pinoy2

please prodisma help me on the same problem of my thumb drive, kindly send me the photo on how to fix it. Thank you very much


----------



## jk_lama

hey r u kidding abt the remedies or ur true?
the prob is serious, any idea abt the prob?
plz post the reply, those who have the remedy of this problem.


----------



## alpcunha

I also need o short circuit photo
many thanks


----------



## hanzsl

Hi i am also having the same problem can i have the short circuit photo?
thanks


----------



## fbender

I got the same problem but the short-circuit solution seems is just a good joke. When I plug the stick I get the "Please insert disk message" from XP. I am trying to solve the problem but till I'll come up with a solution for Xp, I have to mention I've tried the stick onto my Ubuntu installation and it works fine. After all, it is an XP issue. For all the people mentioning having problems with this sticks my advise is to try them on some linux machine and see if there's any difference. Don't try any short-circuit jokes that might damage either your computer or the stick itself. 
Cheers! :wave:


----------



## yapee11

Here's what I did and it worked but its not permanent. Insert your usb device on usb port, when it is shown at "My Computer" (sorry I'm not fully versed on these computer thingies) anyway right click on the removable device then properties. Under properties, there is a category named "Hardware" click on it then properties (there is also a properties category there), then choose uninstall. What happens is when you insert it on the same port, it will start installing the device. What you do next is insert the device on all usb ports on your computer then do the same steps mentioned here. When you insert it ona port it will be installed and then it will autoplay if it works (and considering the light on the device is on). What you do now is to copy all your files from the device to the computer. Well this can save your files, but it can't save the device. Hope this helps.


----------



## rocku_vinodh

Hey Guys....i Am A Electronics Engineer .. I Analysed The Problem Completely... This Is Bcoz Of Firmware Inside The Drive Getting Corrupted....so Dont Try To Short Circuit Its Waste....just Try To Upgrade Firmware From The Manufacturer....

Issue Occurence:
This Issue Occurs When We Unplug The Device While Transfering Some Content To The Drive...so Try To Safely Eject The Media To Avoid Future Failures...


----------



## stefano77

Here is what I did to solve this problem. To focuse on the issue I clarify that my 1GB pen drive is branded Dikom but the system recognises it as "usbest usb2 flash storage".
I used to plug it in my car as music player and car's data storage and I think something wrong has happened during data transmission (like shutting off the engine during recording data).
Every computer used to see it and recognise the driver but it was not accessible.
What I made was to download the formatting utility from Dikom website (under Information Technology / Pen drive / Pen drive / light section / "utilities pen drive").
First time I launched it got a irreversible error and closed, the second time I only played a little on the various options (passwords, fast formatting, partition..) and it suddenly started to work!!! WIthout formatting, so I saved all my data. Now, I'm formatting again.
Hoping to have helped you.


----------



## sullydog

Ok, so I just searched Google for about 5 hours trying to figure out how to fix the USBest USB2flashStorage USB problem. What happened is the part of the memory that tells the computer how to access the drive and how big the drive is got corrupted. You need a program called "Super Stick Recovery Tool" made by kingmax. Don't worry that your drive isn't a kingmax drive, it will work anyway because it is just going to completely write over that little part of the drive that got corrupted. just go to "http://www.kingmax.com/en_04_download.asp?usn=2" and download 
Super Stick Recovery Tool V1.0.2.19.rar
you can open the rar file with winrar or 7-zip. Inside is 
Super Stick Recovery Tool V1.0.2.19.exe. Run it as administrator with the drive plugged in and click "Update"
about 5 minutes later-- Problem solved!

*Warning* This erases everything on the drive, I have no clue how to get data off of it before you do this, but at least you can have a working jump drive rather than a paper weight.

Just so you know, I only tested this on a Verbatim 8 Gb drive that had the exact same problems you described. I tried lots of other tools and they didn't work. Super Stick Recovery Tool Rocks!


----------



## pielle98

sullydog said:


> Ok, so I just searched Google for about 5 hours trying to figure out how to fix the USBest USB2flashStorage USB problem. What happened is the part of the memory that tells the computer how to access the drive and how big the drive is got corrupted. You need a program called "Super Stick Recovery Tool" made by kingmax. Don't worry that your drive isn't a kingmax drive, it will work anyway because it is just going to completely write over that little part of the drive that got corrupted. just go to "http://www.kingmax.com/en_04_download.asp?usn=2" and download
> Super Stick Recovery Tool V1.0.2.19.rar
> you can open the rar file with winrar or 7-zip. Inside is
> Super Stick Recovery Tool V1.0.2.19.exe. Run it as administrator with the drive plugged in and click "Update"
> about 5 minutes later-- Problem solved!
> 
> *Warning* This erases everything on the drive, I have no clue how to get data off of it before you do this, but at least you can have a working jump drive rather than a paper weight.
> 
> Just so you know, I only tested this on a Verbatim 8 Gb drive that had the exact same problems you described. I tried lots of other tools and they didn't work. Super Stick Recovery Tool Rocks!


You are great, sullydog!
I have been waiting for a solution so many years and then you found it.
Fortunately I did not throw away the USB device, so I have just brought it to life again.
Thank you


----------



## badhou3a

thank u sollydog , yes this program works with any flash disk it's amzing and you are ery helpful my friend , i thought there's no solution for this prob but u saved me but it's just 1 min to solve this problem and not 5 ok thank u very much i will not forget your help and this for every one in this from thank u sullydog


----------



## issie82

All is great, I suppose everyone who used this software was able to bring back to life their long dead USB sticks. However, putting aside the enthusiasm which I am sure everyone experienced when their USB stick came up again on the screen, does anyone have any clue on how to get the data back ?

It seems that no matter what recoveyr software I use it freezes during scanning, so does if I try to format it in windows or scan it with disk scan.

I'm curious whether anyone else ran into the same problem like me and managed to get the data back.

I'd appreciate if someone had any ideas.


----------



## dig024

oh.....your so great..!!!thanks for this utility tool..!!!


----------



## Jearth

sullydog said:


> Ok, so I just searched Google for about 5 hours trying to figure out how to fix the USBest USB2flashStorage USB problem. What happened is the part of the memory that tells the computer how to access the drive and how big the drive is got corrupted. You need a program called "Super Stick Recovery Tool" made by kingmax. Don't worry that your drive isn't a kingmax drive, it will work anyway because it is just going to completely write over that little part of the drive that got corrupted. just go to "http://www.kingmax.com/en_04_download.asp?usn=2" and download
> Super Stick Recovery Tool V1.0.2.19.rar
> you can open the rar file with winrar or 7-zip. Inside is
> Super Stick Recovery Tool V1.0.2.19.exe. Run it as administrator with the drive plugged in and click "Update"
> about 5 minutes later-- Problem solved!
> 
> *Warning* This erases everything on the drive, I have no clue how to get data off of it before you do this, but at least you can have a working jump drive rather than a paper weight.
> 
> Just so you know, I only tested this on a Verbatim 8 Gb drive that had the exact same problems you described. I tried lots of other tools and they didn't work. Super Stick Recovery Tool Rocks!


Hey guys,
My pen drives led is turned off during upload process. The process breaked at 95% for the last 50 minutes. Anyone can solve this?

Sorry bad english and tanks for ur help!
Regards from Brazil.


----------



## jenandebvu

The sullydog solution !!!

Salute


----------



## esculapio1

Bump and bump!
Sullydog, you rock, man!

I could not mount the drive in my linux or mac rigs and my Xp machine couls not read it. I was ready to throw the drive away (since I dont have the packaging from PNY, RMA was a no go), but this post saved the day.

Thanks so much
RC


----------

